# Hamster Noises?



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

I just let my new syrian Mocha out in her ball which she seems to love so much she just wont get back out of it ¬.¬ XD
so shes wondering around and then she stop and makes this huffing sound, like puffing out air out through her nose. I think shes just sniffing since this is her first time out, but i was wondering if anyone could give me some basic advice on syrian noises, that one included, just so I know what to look for if she wants something and that?
Any advice will be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

My Milo does that all the time if he is somewhere new.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

My rats do it too particularly when they get excited  I wouldn't worry! xx


----------

